# Exhaust sound



## tomfooler (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,

On the 2.0TFSI, is it only the quattro model that has the deep sounding exhaust note, or is that the same with non-quattro sport and s line models too?

Is this an artificial sound?

Thanks!!!


----------



## jbradley608 (Jan 26, 2015)

Nope, my 2.0 TFSI sounds pretty growly and its not the quattro or the sline


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Same engines mate and not much difference in the exhaust system. Yeah the sound is fabricated to sound the way it does and along with the STronic you'll get that farty type noise on gear changes. :wink:


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

The MK3 is not built as good as the MK2


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

douglake said:


> The MK3 is not built as good as the MK2


In what way fella ?


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

There's a little box which produces the sound and it uses the windscreen as a vibrating membrane to enhance the sound in the cabin.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

BaTTyboy said:


> There's a little box which produces the sound and it uses the windscreen as a vibrating membrane to enhance the sound in the cabin.


Is it possible to turn the fake sound off completely (say in Individual drive select) ?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Why would you want to turn it off?! Just curious!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh I know what your on about...think Audi call it Soundaktor


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Why would you want to turn it off?! Just curious!


Well, sometimes I think I would like to drive in stealth mode (ie, quietly).
Also, whilst the exhaust burps are fun, maybe I would also like that to be quiet sometimes. Are both aspects a feature of dynamic, and it is quieter in other modes?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

jryoung said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you want to turn it off?! Just curious!
> ...


The exhaust 'burps' are definitely louder in Dynamic mode. Ultimately, it depends on how you drive. If you select one of the other driving modes and refrain from caning it, you should be OK. But not sure about stealth!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> douglake said:
> 
> 
> > The MK3 is not built as good as the MK2
> ...


Because he has a MK2 & can't afford a MK3? :lol:


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

sherry13 said:


> jryoung said:
> 
> 
> > sherry13 said:
> ...


In individual mode you have the option of having the engine sound set to either "auto" or "dynamic". The engine has a rasp to it when started up so I assume when in auto you hear the "natural" exhaust note and in "dynamic" you get a boost to the noise. In "auto" it does appear to be less intrusive and I that's generally what I drive in most of the time: Engine and steering = "dynamic" = engine "auto". You still get the nice exhaust note - just a bit more subdued. Cant say the other driving modes seem to be that much different in respect of exhaust note, but I mainly use Dynamic/Individual(dynamic).


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

If the electronics are anything like those on the MQB cars in the family, you can tone down the Soundaktor anywhere between 0 and 100%.

I've done it on my S3 and a friend's G7R


----------



## dreich9999 (12 mo ago)

You can tone it down via carista , It has the option between 0-100% I have mine at 100% but noticed on my carista menu you can fully adjust the sound!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

definitively set to 0% on my ex-TTS (luckily no sound actuator on RS!), I hate that, is a totally fake sound


----------

